# hoochi's 60-P Iwagumi



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

Finally was able to get my 60p started. Picked up this tank in late February from guitardude9187 as he was getting out of the planted tank game. It served as a quarantine tank then was taken down until mid may when it was finally set up. 

Here is the tank in all its glory serving as a quarantine tank for some 80+ $1 cardinals from petsmart. They had ich so I ran the UV and turned the heat way up to almost 90f. I'm happy to say that none died from ich.









Onto the real stuff.

Specs.
Tank: ADA 60-P
Substrate: ADA Amazonia
Hardscape: Ryouh/Seiryu courtesy of boink
Lighting: Screw in LED bulbs ranging from 5w to 7w
Filtration: Eheim 2213
Heater: Hydor 200
CO2: Pressurized via in tank diffuser

Flora: Eleocharis vivipara, Eleocharis sp. belem/japan, Helanthium tenellum, Staurogyne repens, Glossostigma elatinoides
Fauna: Cherry shrimp, Otocinclus, Sawbwa resplendens and possibly Rasbora dorsiocellata

Tank with hardscape all ready for some water









Shot with a view of how the lighting is configured.








Got this idea from evilc66 on nano-reef. Its track lighting from Lowes. I picked up the lights while I was in Taiwan. The prices for the bulbs weren't bad so I thought I'd pick some up to try on my tank. Sure am glad I got these as I'm pleasantly surprised by the results. The cool white bulbs are rated at 5w each with 3 LED's per bulb and the warm bulbs are rated at 7w each with 3 LED's. I know the warm ones are CREE LED's and the 2 inside cool bulbs are Nichia LED's not sure about the outside 2. I really like the color combination of the 2 cool and 1 warm. Spotlighting isn't too bad with these but the color is little more 'white' on the opposite ends of the tank.

That's it for now.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I like that lighting yo


----------



## divy (Mar 21, 2008)

the lighting is pretty cool, i cant wait to see it planted


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful tank already! And that has to be the first time I've seen a sponge filter on it side, lol!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Really cool lighting. Is all of it LED?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a clever idea with those lights. They sell them at my local Kroger, but they aren't very bright. I've seen what evil has done with his new LED bulbs he sells. Maybe I can make up for the ones at Kroger being weak by adding multiple ones like you have.
It would give more flexibility with regards to brightness than a single MH would, but the spectrum wouldn't be as nice. How do your colors look?


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys.



Chrisinator said:


> Beautiful tank already! And that has to be the first time I've seen a sponge filter on it side, lol!


Its the only way it would fit in the tank with the powerhead.



bsmith said:


> Really cool lighting. Is all of it LED?


Yep, all LED's



CL said:


> That's a clever idea with those lights. They sell them at my local Kroger, but they aren't very bright. I've seen what evil has done with his new LED bulbs he sells. Maybe I can make up for the ones at Kroger being weak by adding multiple ones like you have.
> It would give more flexibility with regards to brightness than a single MH would, but the spectrum wouldn't be as nice. How do your colors look?


These bulbs are pretty bright, if you look directly at them you start seeing spots. The par38 that evil sells is nice but it has all those blue LEDs which don't go well with planted tanks. I really like the color rendition with the combination of 2 cool and 1 warm. I've got some pictures with plants planted(which I need to transfer from my camera) and I think colors look great. I have another tank with just a cool bulb on it and the colors don't pop as much plus it seems a little to blue to me.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the rock work. I think this is going to be a very nice tank. Can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

Tank planted 5/17 with the first batch plants. Glosso, Staurogyne repens and a little Eleocharis sp. belem/japan. Stems are just in there temporarily until the plants grow out some. White balance is a little off in this picture.









Little over a week later 5/29, I got some Helanthium tenellum and Eleocharis vivipara. Also added more Glosso and the first nodes I've planted have grown considerably.









Inflow/outflow will be replaced with lily pipes and the diffuser will be changed to something smaller.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Very nice. Looking forward to seeing progress.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

looking great! love the rock work, what ferts are you dosing?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

luke20037 said:


> looking great! love the rock work, what ferts are you dosing?


I'm not dosing anything yet but will probably start EI with dry ferts soon.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Making good progress. Starting to look realy good with the plants.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm interested in seeing how this tank will turn out. I can already tell that the Glosso carpet is going to look good


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks guys.

New pic I snapped today.









My Staurogyne melted down to the stems and I'm not quite sure why its doing that. The same thing is happening to the Staurogyne in my other tank. Glosso took a little hit too and melted back some. New growth is really nice though, large low growing leaves.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful tank! I love the grasses. I love your lighting too. LED is the way to go!


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

chase127 said:


> Beautiful tank! I love the grasses. I love your lighting too. LED is the way to go!


Thanks. Yes, LEDs are so nice. This tank gets to 80 degrees on the second floor and I love how the LEDs don't contribute any heat.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow that lighting is something else, ive been wanting to get some small moonlight leds for my tank.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice tank!

What are you using to hang your led fixtures on? I'm looking for something to hang my light fixture on right now, and really like the look of yours.

Thank you!


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

ryndisher said:


> Wow that lighting is something else, ive been wanting to get some small moonlight leds for my tank.


Thanks. LED moonlights are nice since they give you a nice shimmer.



lasutaku said:


> Nice tank!
> 
> What are you using to hang your led fixtures on? I'm looking for something to hang my light fixture on right now, and really like the look of yours.


Thanks. I'm hanging the track lighting from some EMT conduit that I bent. I zip tied the track to the EMT. There should be some guides on this forum about bending EMT to hang lighting. It's very easy to do, especially if your not doing any complicated bending. Here is 1 guide that I saw recently. Mine is similar except I used 2 pieces of EMT instead of 3 and joined them at the middle with 1 coupler. I did mess up 1 piece of EMT because I put 2 bends on each side and they were too close together.


----------



## Russgro (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

That looks really good. I'm a fan of those rocks. Also, I haven't seen a good old glosso carpet in quite a while. I'm looking forward to seeing that completely filled in.


----------

